# raccourcis clavier de Mac OS pour Ubuntu



## Morebany (28 Février 2020)

bonjour,

Je dispose d'un Mac avec un clavier Mac.
Sous Mac Os,le raccourci CMD!+Shift+3 permet de faire une capture d'écran
J'ai installé Ubuntu où la disposition du clavier a été configurée en tant que français obsolète(pas de clavier Mac):la touche impr n'existe pas sur mon clavier;cette touche fonctionnait sur un clavier PC pour faire une capture d'écran

1)Quelle combinaison de touches dois=je faire pour faire une capture d'écran ?

2)Y a-t-il un fichier gérant les raccourcis clavier?

merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2020)

Pour le clavier : il existe des configurations pour les claviers Mac. Et même des correctifs lorsque, par exemple, certaines touches sont interverties (p.ex. "<" et "@"). On trouve la documentation sur les forums et Wiki d'Ubuntu ou d'autres systèmes connexes (Mint, eOS etc.) Lorsque j'aurais mon PC sous la main, je devrais pouvoir être plus précis.
(_ceci_ ressemble à ce que j'ai fait, de mémoire). Tu peux aussi modifier xmodmaprc mais là, c'est quand même moyennement simple.

Quant aux raccourcis, il existe AutoKey. Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé mais ça a l'air pas mal fait. Quand on connaît Python... (V3 uniquement)


----------

